# Occupation Ceiling 2016/2017 Release



## msaadkhan (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello, 
I have a worry that I want to apply under Computer Network Engineer and currently only 277 invitations are left for 2015/2016. 

I can't apply now because I am currently going ICT Professional year.

If the Computer Network ceiling is filled for this year. 

When the new occupation ceiling for 2016/2017 will be released ?

Thanks.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

July 2016


----------



## msaadkhan (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for that. Kindly can you provide the link where I can find ? Which date of July does it release ?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

No link is available for now but it is always released every July which is the start of Australian financial year.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Yes, its true that DIBP has updated the invitation round & occupation ceiling as per last round i.e. 9th March 2016. And the invitation rounds for April is on 13th (Maxm no> 100 & 5) & 27th (Maxm no> 100 & 5) April, 2016. You can find details on the link below.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Hope this information is useful for many of us.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

Can Someone please help me locate exact ceiling of 262112 - ICT security specialist. I was not able to locate it. I have booked for PTE and I am intending to file my ACS in May, 2016. 

Thanks.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the link. can you pls tell ,what is the meaning of "Results to date" get the invitation or get the grant.
[
QUOTE=ravisth7;9840626]Hello Guys,

Yes, its true that DIBP has updated the invitation round & occupation ceiling as per last round i.e. 9th March 2016. And the invitation rounds for April is on 13th (Maxm no> 100 & 5) & 27th (Maxm no> 100 & 5) April, 2016. You can find details on the link below.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Hope this information is useful for many of us.

Regards,
Ravi[/QUOTE]


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Ceiling value Limit on the number of invitations that can be issued through SkillSelect each year. 
Results to date Number of invitations issued in the current program year to date. 

get the answer after googling 



polashbu said:


> thanks for the link. can you pls tell ,what is the meaning of "Results to date" get the invitation or get the grant.
> [
> QUOTE=ravisth7;9840626]Hello Guys,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## piyushanjali (Dec 4, 2015)

ravisth7 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yes, its true that DIBP has updated the invitation round & occupation ceiling as per last round i.e. 9th March 2016. And the invitation rounds for April is on 13th (Maxm no> 100 & 5) & 27th (Maxm no> 100 & 5) April, 2016. You can find details on the link below.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> ...



Hi Ravi,


Can you help me analyze that I have updated my EOI on 4/4/2016 with 60 points with 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

What is expected date of my invitation ?

Regards,
Anjali


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

piyushanjali said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> 
> Can you help me analyze that I have updated my EOI on 4/4/2016 with 60 points with 263111 (Computer Network and
> ...


Hello Anjali,

I'm not sure but I guess 60 points for your occupation won't be enough to get an invitation quite soon. You can track some more information on www.myimmitracker.com

Try it once if u've not tried yet. It might help you to analyse your invitation date. All the best


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

piyushanjali said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> 
> Can you help me analyze that I have updated my EOI on 4/4/2016 with 60 points with 263111 (Computer Network and
> ...


The last person who reported receiving invite has DOE 25/03/2016. Considering only 277 seats are remaining for the ceiling to be reached it seems to be difficult to receive the ITA this fiscal year. Now it all depends on how many applicants are with higher points in the queue. 

Probably next year when the new quota is announced. 

Best wishes with your application




kevin1987 said:


> Hey pranaykatta
> 
> My score is 60.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Anjali, 

Have you got your EOI approved? how long did it took?


----------



## rkarigela (Oct 7, 2013)

piyushanjali said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> 
> Can you help me analyze that I have updated my EOI on 4/4/2016 with 60 points with 263111 (Computer Network and
> ...


Hi Anjaji,

Would like to know your EOI status? Is your invitation picked 

Regards,
Ravi


----------

